
Why we chose pnpm over Yarn for our monorepo - allanlasser
https://www.takeshape.io/articles/why-we-switched-from-yarn-to-pnpm/
======
allanlasser
I'm helping the TakeShape team to document more of our behind-the-scenes
decision making. This ended up being a fascinating look at the decisions
behind picking the right package manager for a monorepo.

If your project is similarly structured, we hope this helps you out! Would
love to hear about any similar experiences you've had, too.

